# Barnes Expander MZ bullets for sale



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

.54 caliber Barnes Expander MZ bullets for sale. Brand new package with 24 bullets. These are .275 grain. PM with questions.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

$25.00


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Sold


----------

